# What are your opinions on coconut husk I found some in bc Canada



## Frankie.d (Jul 31, 2011)

Hi all,

I have not been able to find any cypress mulch in bc Canada right not I'm using a combination of soil and reptibark that I got from the pet store. I just came across a place that sells block of it's either coconut husk or core. You just add water and it rehydrated it's reasonably priced as well. Has anyone used it and what were your thoughts on it?


----------



## Toby_H (Jul 31, 2011)

Pulverized Coconut husk, such as EcoEarth, makes a great substrate for Tegus, especially young ones...

I'm not personally a fan of ground Coconut husk though. It's too stringy or too fibery which gives it the potential of getting wrapped around toes...

They are both the same product, one is just pulverized into much much smaller particles...


----------



## Frankie.d (Jul 31, 2011)

Thanks that's what I have now Eco earth. Is it normal for my girl Miko to go into her enclosure and kind of pushup the dirt on the front and wall herself in? Is she trying to tell me something or is this normal behavior?


----------



## james.w (Jul 31, 2011)

That is normal behavior, my Tegu does it every night.


----------



## Toby_H (Jul 31, 2011)

^ Yup, she's just closing the door to keep out light and sound so she can sleep better...


----------

